# Frage : Personen "schlanker" machen ?!



## EroPixler (10. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander.
Bin hier und bei PS "neu" 

Habe mich mal durch Turoren und das Forum gelesen aber leider nicht das entsprechende gefunden - daher meine Frage an die "erfahrenen" PS benutzer :
Wie kann man mit PS 7 oder CS eine Person "schlanker-Retuschieren" ?
Habe es mit Schatten, Nachbelichten und abwedeln mal versucht - leeider nicht das ergebniss was ich haben möcht. 
Hat einer (oder mehrere) von Euch dazu eine Idee ? 

Das Prob dabei ist ja das man nicht einfach das Bild stauchen kann da man so immer nur eine Achse "dünnt". 

Danke im Voraus schonmal


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. August 2005)

Hast du schon Erfahrungen mit dem "Verflüssigen-Filter"? Abhängig vom Ausgangsbild erhält man damit recht gute Ergebnisse.

Da mir das Thema recht bekannt vorkommt, werde ich mal schnell ein wenig recherchieren.


----------



## EroPixler (10. August 2005)

Wie gesagt bin recht unbedarft mit PS .. hasse sonst mit Corel PP ein bissel was gemacht - ist aber auch schon lange her. 
Verflüssigen eier Person vor dem Hintergrund stelle ich mir allerdins nicht ganz so einfach vor - ohne den Hintergund mit zu erwischen  

Wäre aber sehr nett wenn du da was findest ... habe über Google leider bisher nichts passendes gefunden (oder hab falsch gesucht  )


----------



## Vale-Feil (10. August 2005)

also ich denke dass man da am Anfang die Person erst mal freistellen muss. Und dann mit der freigestellten Person den Filter anwendet. Und dann wieder einfügt.


----------



## EroPixler (10. August 2005)

Dachte ich mir auch - danach müsste dann der Hintergund "angepasst" werden. 
Werde das nachher mal ausprobieren (zum Freistellen braucht man ja eine Ruhige Hand und die ist ohne ausreichend Nahrung nicht so einfach  ) 
Bin auch gespannt was "radde" noch findet.


----------



## AKrebs70 (10. August 2005)

Hallo!

Du mußt nicht gleich die ganze Person freistellen.
So wie Radde` es schon schrieb "Verflüssigen-Filter". Dann eine Auswahl uber die Bereich des Hintergrundes machen und sie Nachretuschieren.

Axel


----------



## EroPixler (10. August 2005)

*an den koppklatsch* Logisch warum alles wenns auch "Häppchenweise" geht  
Werde das mal testen - Danke erstmal ... (Weitere Anregungen sind sehr willkommen  )


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. August 2005)

Den Thread hätte ich ja beinahe vergessen ... 

... aber das hier war der Beitrag an den ich gedacht hatte. Vieleicht hilft er ja:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials207348.html


----------



## EroPixler (10. August 2005)

Super - Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen .. habe ein bissel rumprobiert und es soweit ich das sehe gut hinbekommen .. bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden mit dem erzielten ergebniss. 

Danke euch allen  

BTW : Radde - Thx für den Link ... Kam afais das selbe ergebniss bei raus  

Bis bald und Danke nochmal


----------

